# Mileage Reimbursement Payout



## Shizle7 (Sep 30, 2021)

Is this typically included with a regular paycheck or paid out separately?


----------



## MrT (Sep 30, 2021)

Shizle7 said:


> Is this typically included with a regular paycheck or paid out separately?


It would be on your regular paycheck.  It gets approved usually by the SD so it may take a little for them to go in and approve it


----------



## HRExpert (Dec 10, 2021)

What is mileage payout given for?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 10, 2021)

HRExpert said:


> What is mileage payout given for?


If you are asked to help out at another store and drive there or go to pick up supplies from one you get a mileage payout, probably for similar reasons as well.😁


----------

